# Bow kill--300 pounds



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, my brother in law, who weighs 300 lbs. thinks it was 300. I guess about 250.










This is my second bow kill of my life. I just started bow hunting last year. killed a 7 pt. earlier this year. Tonight, I am sitting over a food plot on my Hilldale County farm, when I hear a bunch of grunting, and about 10 pigs come running up under me. I drew back, but couldn't get a shot, they all ran off. Damn! Well about 10 seconds later, a 5 times bigger version runs up under me. She started to take off on the trail of her kids. As she got to an opening, about 5 yards out, I wondered whether to try to stop her. I thought, maybe a pig will just run faster if I make a sound, so I didn't, I just followed her and released when she hit the shooting lane. She squealed like a pig, flipped over, and over the next 10 minutes, flopped and crawled into a low area.

I was waiting for her to die. I could see her about 50 yards away, when a doe crept up. She was very spooky, she wanted to come into the food plot, but held back. Soon, all the little (30-40 lb.) piglets came over and made a circle around Mom. She was flopping around. The doe kept listening and finally skirted the food plot and disappeared. I climbed down. It took a second arrow to dispatch her, which did the trick in about 10 seconds. I ended up with two broken carbon arrows, but I think the pork chops will pay for it. 

I had seen lots of rooting in the area and was told there were feral pigs. It was quite a thrill to shoot one. By the way. I happened to be watching "Spirit of the Wild" just a couple of days ago. Ted shot a pig in Texas, and one of his tips was to tie a rope around the teeth of the pig to pull it. What a great tip! I pulled my 4 wheeler into the swampy area, wrapped a chain around her jaw, catching it on her 2 inch tusks, and hauled her up to the road.

Anyone know how good feral pig meat is?


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

wow!! I've always wanted to stick one of those!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

:yikes:HOLY COW!!! Aside from having those destructive things around that is cool to at least be able to arrow one. Congrats you are the new Tony Lapratt of Ultimate Hog Management. :lol:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

chevyjam2001 said:


> :yikes:HOLY COW!!! Aside from having those destructive things around that is cool to at least be able to arrow one. Congrats you are the new Tony Lapratt of Ultimate Hog Management. :lol:


Hey Chevy. Good to hear from you. 

I don't think I could make much of a living off hog hunting in Michigan, but it sure was a fun and unique experience.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Awesome picture.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

You have some good eating there!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

The meat is fantastic, if you don't want it i'll buy it from ya!
Great story! As much as i would love to be able to hunt hogs on my property 24/7/365 i really hope they are able to be controlled.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Great job!!!! That is a one nice hog.....

Clyde


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice hog, kill em all!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow that's a nice one. I hope to get one with the stick and string someday also.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Now, this maybe a stupied ? but are these hogs get lose frm a hunting preserve? i thought the feral swines were farm pigs that just were let lose because some farmers couldnt afford to feed them anymore. The 300 pd hog looks like a razer-back.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I would love to wack one of those porkers.I think im going to look into doing just that soon.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Nice hog, kill em all!


I want to figure out how to get all the piglets. There were at least 8, maybe 10. They all gathered back around Mom when she was dying. I even saw one nursing off her while she was laying there. Now, they appeared to be about 30-40 pounds each, so they certainly are weaned and not dependent on her, so they will survive. I also doubt that they will go far for the first few days. I suspect they will hang around where her odor is. So this might present the best opportunity for me to get more.

I also intend to contact the DNR this morning. Apparently they want the heads of these things for study. Maybe they have some ideas about eradicating the young ones. 

Also, there is the matter of their Papa. He surely must be out and about somewhere!:evil:


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

CONGRATS on a fine pig!! My son shot one earlier this fall, not quite as big as yours but still weighed around 135lbs dressed!! It eats really well!! I processed it my self and if I ever do another one I would leave a little bit of fat on the meat!! Its just a bit dry with out any but still tatse damn good!!

Scott


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Correctly HOLY PIG!!!

Get hold of the DNR. They want the location, number seen and some tissue samples.

Even if you dont kill one, report location and number seen. Helps with eradication/tracking.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

stillfish said:


> Now, this maybe a stupied ? but are these hogs get lose frm a hunting preserve? i thought the feral swines were farm pigs that just were let lose because some farmers couldnt afford to feed them anymore. The 300 pd hog looks like a razer-back.[/quote
> 
> I believe domestics pigs can go back to a wild state in only a couple months. They grow the thick hair and everything.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

There is a hunting preserve located in Hudson, which is on the Lenawee and Hillsdale Co line and I do beleive he is going out of business.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Nice hog, kill em all!


Group hunt for the piglets!!


----------



## MartinMaster (Oct 30, 2007)

I am guessing no particular license is needed to take one of these out if you see it in stand?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

MartinMaster said:


> I am guessing no particular license is needed to take one of these out if you see it in stand?


As long as you hold ANY valid hunting license, you can shoot pigs.


----------

